# Acer Aspire 5733z won't detect my wireless network :(



## kivo (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi guys - I have been recommended to you by a friend - hopefully someone can help!

I recently bough an Acer Aspire 5733z notebook set it up yesterday.

I am however having major problems with connecting to the internet (I am writing this on my desktop PC downstairs).

I have a Netgear DG834G modem/router which worked just fine with my old netbook - a Samsung N130.

The problem is that when I click on available connections, my network isn't there, but everyone else's on the street is 

My PC is connect to the modem/router via Ethernet and when I plug the Ethernet cable into the 5733z it does connect to the internet just fine - it won't however recognise my wireless network.

I have tried a whole lot of things, but if truth be told I am a bit of a technophobe and don't really know what i'm doing.

I'm getting a bit impatient and hope that someone will be able to help (start with the most obvious suggestions!)

Thank you.

I am in the UK, with PlusNet, and my security is Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Please tell you friend - Thank You! :smile:


> Hi guys - I have been recommended to you by a friend - hopefully someone can help!


Are you using a wireless utility manager in your Acer Aspire 5733z? Is there an on/off switch on your netbook to enable your wireless?


----------



## kivo (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes there is a 'switch' - I hold Fn+F3 to turn wireless on, but it's already on when I turn the laptop on, so that isn't the issue.

I have a bit more information since last night - I've discovered that wireless WILL work IF I turn off the mode/router and turn it back on again - after the ten minutes it takes the modem/router lights to go back to green the laptop finds my network and connects to it - wonderful.

However, if I shut down or restart my laptop, the connection is lost, and the network disappears again, meaning I have to traipse downstairs, turn off the modem/router, turn it back on again, wait ten minutes for its lights to go green, and then the laptop will connect once again.

If I hibernate my laptop there's no problem - it remains connected.

So there's been an improvement - at least I know HOW to connect and stay connected, but it seems a bit strange that every time I shut down/restart the laptop, I have to turn off/on the modem/router to regain the network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can we see a Xirrus screen capture from your computer when it's connected to the internet? See *instruction here*.


----------

